# Nest Box-Hay or Straw?



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 24, 2010)

Which is better and warmer for a nest box: Hay or Straw? My doe just seems to want to eat the hay. is this normal? also winters seem to get pretty cold here in Idaho. Are there anything I can do to help keep it warmer? They are in an insulated garage but sometimes it still gets cold.


----------



## snap (Sep 24, 2010)

Well hay I think is more nutritionally filling than straw- I don't think straw has any value at all, even. Plus hay is good for bunnies- and yes, it's normal for them to eat it. They'll eat hay wherever it is, as long as it's clean.


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 25, 2010)

Straw is better for insulating. It is hollow and holds air better than the flat strands of hay. For stuffing a sleeping box during winter, I would use straw. 

Still provide lots of hay for munching on, but straw will keep the cold out better.

-Dawn


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 25, 2010)

thank you guys. this really helps. I can get a big square bale of straw for 2-3 dollars. so I will get some straw and give more hay as mocha is just eating up as fast as i can give it to her.

crystal


----------



## tamsin (Sep 25, 2010)

Yep, I agree, straw is the better insulator. It's also high in fibre and fine for nibbling - it's just really really low in calories so that's why rabbits should hay for eating. 

I usually fill the bed with straw and then make a hollow in the centre to sleep lined with a bit of hay to munch


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks I will get some straw. I am so excited today is day 28 so nervous. I have hey in her nest box untill I can get some straw.


----------



## Sabine (Sep 28, 2010)

I personally would avoid hay in the nest box as it rots much faster than straw., especially as you won't be able to clean out the nest box for a while. Sometimes it's just not avoidable as some of my does pull it off the hay feeder and use it for nest building anyhow.


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Sep 30, 2010)

I always use straw for nest boxes as it is more absorbent and faster drying, insulating and does not rot very fast. Hay soaks up moisture then rots, it is also not very insulating.


----------



## AquaticRex (Oct 6, 2010)

did the babies come??


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 6, 2010)

found out my doe wasn't as far along as I thought. we think she didnt take when we bred but that she got bred one of the times she was out. she is a little escape artist.So idk when she is due but she is due and I have two others that are 14 days along. yay so babies hopefully with in the next two weeks


----------



## AquaticRex (Oct 6, 2010)

^_^ post pics when they do come!! lol i love baby bunny pics ^_^


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 6, 2010)

I will I am soooooo excited and nervous. but Yeah pics will come ASAP when they have them.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Oct 6, 2010)

Hay is for eating straw is not.


There have been a few complaints on the breeding board saying the doe is eating the hay out of the nest box, food is food no matter where it is sitting lol! Hay is NOT for nesting at all and like others said rots way too fast. Straw they generally will not try to eat and is just for the nesting.


----------

